# Angel 225-300? Alli



## frease91 (29. Januar 2008)

Wolt mal frage wo der quest ist um von 225 auf 300 den skill zu bekommen fals das wer weiß bitte antworten!!

danke schonmal im vorraus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (29. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6609
danach http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6607


----------

